# move vent lines into snorkel



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

i searched the threads on here and cant find this answer so im wondering; i want to move all my vent lines from the pod into my snorkel. is there any certain one i should run them to or does it matter? just dont want to create a vacum and mess with the flow of anything else. also i was wondering which ones could be combine into one if any? that way i wouldnt hv as many places to seal once its all together. just trying to protect my investment from me going into the unknown :bigeyes: i have mimb style snorkel with 3" intake and 2" cvt. thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Unless you know 100% for sure that NO FLUID will EVER be puked out through yourvent lines then I wouldn't recommend routing your vents into your snorkel, but rather extend the lines and route them up with your snorkel. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

What filthy said^^^^ better safe than sorry.. Tho some people think zip ties are tacky if you take your time you can hide the lines between the snorkels and make them look clean

I on the other hand routed mine up on my rad relocater pretty well hidden and there plenty high enough for me .. For now lol


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok. Can any of them be combined. Like put a T on 2 and make it 1. The fewer lines I hv going up would be better. I do like th rad relocating idea. Just worried I'm gonna ride into a hole and my handle bars go under and then I'm screwed. Thanks


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

or just make an extra little snorkel to stuff ur vent lines into, like a 1" and run it up with your snorks.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

Def not enough room. My 3 inch intake takes up to much room


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

oh ok


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

you dont want to combine any of those snorkels. they need to flow on their own. you dont want anything on the same as your motor intake and if you tie the cvt ones together there will be no air flow to cool off your clutch area. Best bet is to leave them as they are and just run your vent lines up the side of one of your smaller snorks and be done with it.


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not combining my snorkels. Just want to know if I can combine ventlines. Snorkels r done. Ventlines go to pod but there's like 6 or 7 and wanted to combine the ventlines to make them like 2 or 3. Just didn't kno which ones could go together. That's my question.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You could honestly combine all the vents into 1 if you really wanted to. It wouldn't be a problem UNLESS something decided to come out of one of them....then it could potentially be pulled into another vent. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Unless you know 100% for sure that NO FLUID will EVER be puked out through yourvent lines then I wouldn't recommend routing your vents into your snorkel, but rather extend the lines and route them up with your snorkel.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


:agreed:


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

so basically i should run them seperate. ok thanks guys i appreciate the input


----------

